# Krasse Performancestörung



## MarsupilamYH (15. Juni 2008)

Hi leute, 
Ich habe ein schweres Problem mit WoW.
Ich habe vor 3Jahren (glaub ich) meinen Rechner extra so gekauft, dass bei WoW eine akzeptable leistung zu erreichen ist. Habe nun jedoch in den outlands durchschnittlich 10 fps. und starke ruckler.
Zu sagen ist, das ich den rechner extra neu aufgesetzt habe. Treiber sind alle aktuell.
Mein system:
AMD Athlon 3000+
nvidia 6800LE
1GB ram
Pvp ist unspielbar und shat nurnoch geruckel...



need help plx
Aulea - Malygos


----------



## Schmog (15. Juni 2008)

Liegt am Speicher.

1gb ist zu wenig.


----------



## Nyxon (15. Juni 2008)

MarsupilamYH schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> Ich habe ein schweres Problem mit WoW.
> Ich habe vor 3Jahren (glaub ich) meinen Rechner extra so gekauft, dass bei WoW eine akzeptable leistung zu erreichen ist. Habe nun jedoch in den outlands durchschnittlich 10 fps. und starke ruckler.
> Zu sagen ist, das ich den rechner extra neu aufgesetzt habe. Treiber sind alle aktuell.
> ...



Habe ein schlechteres System als du und bei mir läuft alles super (Auch 1GB RAM)
Mach mal Format C,dann läuft es klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snowstorm (15. Juni 2008)

wie kann man 3 jahre lang mit diesem rechner zocken? oO


----------



## Pumajäger (15. Juni 2008)

Schmog schrieb:


> Liegt am Speicher.
> 
> 1gb ist zu wenig.




Ich hab 512 Shatt ruckelt leicht und sonst hab ich 40-60 fps


Schau mal welche Programme du so nebembei am laufen hast die rechts unten angezeit werten wie z.B icq oder Gar ein antivierenprogramm das sehr an der leistung zehrt


----------



## The Future (15. Juni 2008)

Naja kann aber sein das den server zu überfüllt ist auserdem sind bei Schattrath Horde und Allianz auf einen punkt das hält der server nicht so ganz aus.


----------



## Berndl (15. Juni 2008)

Kann auch sein das du durch mehrmaliges grafikändern eine bug oder sowas gekriegt hast 
einfach mal grafik auf standart setzen
und diese Einstellungen die erst nach Start aktiviert werden so lassen wie sie empfohlen werden

MFG
BERNDL


----------



## Schmog (15. Juni 2008)

Pumajäger schrieb:


> Ich hab 512 Shatt ruckelt leicht und sonst hab ich 40-60 fps
> 
> 
> Schau mal welche Programme du so nebembei am laufen hast die rechts unten angezeit werten wie z.B icq oder Gar ein antivierenprogramm das sehr an der leistung zehrt



Klar, wenn ich alle Details komplett runterstell läufts auch mit 512 mit konstanten 30fps.

Nur ich geh jetzt mal davon aus dass der TE die Details auf max bzw ziemlich high hat.


----------



## Renzah (15. Juni 2008)

@TE du hast eigentlich schon die pflicht dir nen neuen rechner zu holen...damit kann man ja nix reißen


----------



## zixxel (15. Juni 2008)

Er hat nicht umbedingt die pflicht, ich hab auf meinem pc der 7 jahre alt war und ähnlich war auch bis vor kurzem gepielt und shat war der einzige ort wo ich WIRKLICH geruckelt habe.....


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2008)

aua, was habt ihr denn für PCs? da hat ja mein Taschenrechner fast mehr Leistung.

Zum thema: Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, mit TBC sind die hadwareanforderungen gestiegen und werden mit WotLK mit der teilerneuerten Engine nochmals steigen. Man sollte eventuell doch mal nachdenken den PC komplett zu überholen =)


----------



## wlfbck (15. Juni 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> aua, was habt ihr denn für PCs? da hat ja mein Taschenrechner fast mehr Leistung.
> 
> Zum thema: Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, mit TBC sind die hadwareanforderungen gestiegen und werden mit WotLK mit der teilerneuerten Engine nochmals steigen. Man sollte eventuell doch mal nachdenken den PC komplett zu überholen =)



wobei ich hier erstmal noch defragmentieren, prozesse ausmisten und auf malware prüfen würde. hardware dürfte so langen, aber vlt nur 1x multisample und nicht 8x


----------



## Shahotin (15. Juni 2008)

Ja totaler schwachsinn die leute die meinen das man da nen neuen Rechner braucht haben mal echt keine Ahnung mein alter Recher hat auch nur 2,6GHz und 1Gb ramm und ne 256mb geforce.

Und kann alles auf high spielen und im BT mit 30-40 fps rumrennen.

An deiner stelle würd ich wirklich endweder völlig neu aufsetzen oder wirklich mal kucken was du alles so nebenbei laufen hast.
Manche progs im hintergrund fressen wirklich sehr viel Speicher.
Altgr +strg+entf mal drücken fürn taskmanager da kannst gut nachschauen.


----------



## Tharinn (15. Juni 2008)

Renzah schrieb:


> @TE du hast eigentlich schon die pflicht dir nen neuen rechner zu holen...damit kann man ja nix reißen



Bitte? Konsumjunkie, oder wie? Ich hab über ein Jahr mit einem deutlich schwächeren System gespielt, und außer in Schatt zu Spitzenzeiten nie Performanceprobleme gehabt. Ohne etwas über Konfiguration, angeschlossene Hardware, Internetgeschwindigkeit, im Hintergrund laufende Programme und weiteres zu kennen würd ich mir jedenfalls kein derartiges Urteil erlauben ...


----------



## LeetoN2k (15. Juni 2008)

Shahotin schrieb:


> Ja totaler schwachsinn die leute die meinen das man da nen neuen Rechner braucht haben mal echt keine Ahnung mein alter Recher hat auch nur 2,6GHz und 1Gb ramm und ne 256mb geforce.
> 
> Und kann alles auf high spielen und im BT mit 30-40 fps rumrennen.



Screen mit Grafikeinstellungen+FPS+PC-Setup plz..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heeru (15. Juni 2008)

Schmog schrieb:


> Klar, wenn ich alle Details komplett runterstell läufts auch mit 512 mit konstanten 30fps.
> 
> Nur ich geh jetzt mal davon aus dass der TE die Details auf max bzw ziemlich high hat.



ich hab auch nur 1gb und kann auf höchste auflösung und details auch ruckelfrei bei 60fps spielen und des auf tirion in sw (da is ziemlich was los)


----------



## MarsupilamYH (15. Juni 2008)

Leute, erstmal danke für die antworten.
Aber hat irgendwer überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben hab? also ganz?
Rechner ist neu aufgesetzt. 2/3tel aller antworten kann ich vergessen.
Für den rest bedank ich mich, hab ich aber alles schon probiert.

Und an euch "kauf dir nen neuen rechner" futzis, gerne, wenn ihr mir das bezahlen wollt.


----------



## Heeru (15. Juni 2008)

MarsupilamYH schrieb:


> Leute, erstmal danke für die antworten.
> Aber hat irgendwer überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben hab? also ganz?
> Rechner ist neu aufgesetzt. 2/3tel aller antworten kann ich vergessen.
> Für den rest bedank ich mich, hab ich aber alles schon probiert.
> ...



versuchs mal mit nem kleineren bildschirm wenn du nen großen hasch... und vllt stell mal alles auf GAAAAANZ unten auch die soundquali weil die auch leistung zieht... schließ alle programme wie ICQ MSN oder skype oder sonst was^^ und stell mal nen ventilator vorn pc bringt auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2008)

Shahotin schrieb:


> Ja totaler schwachsinn die leute die meinen das man da nen neuen Rechner braucht haben mal echt keine Ahnung mein alter Recher hat auch nur 2,6GHz und 1Gb ramm und ne 256mb geforce.
> 
> Und kann alles auf high spielen und im BT mit 30-40 fps rumrennen.
> 
> ...



nur stellt sich die Frage ob man vielleicht seinen PC noch für andere Sachen benutzen will außer WoW. Und leider gibts mittlerweile schon simplere Programme für Office und Multimedia die bei weitem mehr Performance fressen.


----------



## MarsupilamYH (15. Juni 2008)

Venti steht vorm pc, beim daddeln ist ausser wow nichts an. Musik und ts laufen über nen lap


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2008)

MarsupilamYH schrieb:


> Venti steht vorm pc, beim daddeln ist ausser wow nichts an. Musik und ts laufen über nen lap



Ich meine nichtmal das multitasking, sondern einfach andere allgemeine Programme, die man auch so auf nem PC drauf hat, zB für ne Email schreiben oder nen DVD gucken, von denen schon einige höhere Systemanforderungen hat als der PC der oben steht.


----------



## Heeru (15. Juni 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich meine nichtmal das multitasking, sondern einfach andere allgemeine Programme, die man auch so auf nem PC drauf hat, zB für ne Email schreiben oder nen DVD gucken, von denen schon einige höhere Systemanforderungen hat als der PC der oben steht.


 des bringt mich auch auf ne idee^^ marsu räum deinen pc mal so auf dass wirklich nurnnoch wow drauf is des hilft bei nem kumpel von mir auch immer


----------



## MarsupilamYH (15. Juni 2008)

es hat immernoch keiner richtig gelesen.
Auf dem Rechner ist nur wow opera und open office, da ich den eben wegen den performance störungen neu aufgesetzt habe(antivir ist beim spielen deaktiviert). Opera ist nicht auf und open office auch nicht.


----------



## Heeru (15. Juni 2008)

MarsupilamYH schrieb:


> es hat immernoch keiner richtig gelesen.
> Auf dem Rechner ist nur wow opera und open office, da ich den eben wegen den performance störungen neu aufgesetzt habe(antivir ist beim spielen deaktiviert). Opera ist nicht auf und open office auch nicht.


 es steht nirgendwo drin dass nur wow und office drauf sin... es kann ja sein dass du mehr programme drauf hasch wenn du den neu aufsetzt... wieviel festplattenspeicher hasch du eig?


----------



## MarsupilamYH (15. Juni 2008)

120gig


----------



## krutoi (15. Juni 2008)

also am überfüllten server kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. ich hab mit meinem rechner auch etwas probleme mit ruckeln und ähnliches hab nur 768mb arbeitsspeicher standart war 256mb und 2mal 256 nachgerüstet. jetzt hab ich mir einen laptop geholt mit dualcore und 2gb arbeitsspeicher und wow läuft besser aber nicht sehr viel also liegts denke ich zumindest bei mir eher an antivir und den addons die ich drauf hab.

hast du vll auch irgendwelche performance lastige addons drauf?


----------



## Heeru (15. Juni 2008)

MarsupilamYH schrieb:


> 120gig



ich glaub es liegt an der graka... im zusammenspiel mit der cpu kann des schon ruckeln.... aber wenn du den so gekauft hasch dass es läuft dann isses trotzdem komisch...


----------



## Lungentorpedo (15. Juni 2008)

zixxel schrieb:


> Er hat nicht umbedingt die pflicht, ich hab auf meinem pc der 7 jahre alt war und ähnlich war auch bis vor kurzem gepielt und shat war der einzige ort wo ich WIRKLICH geruckelt habe.....



dein gehäuse ist vielleicht 7 jahre alt aber der rest bestimmt nicht.


----------



## jinno (15. Juni 2008)

Pack nochmal 1gb Arbeitsspeicher rein, es wird helfen, glaub mir. Dazu denke ich, dass 128MB Grafikspeicher 
von einer Grafikkarte doch ein wenig wenig sind.
Am besten die auch mal aufrüsten auf eine etwas neuere, vll eine 8600gt oder ähnliches, die sind auch schon recht billig.

mfg


----------



## MarsupilamYH (15. Juni 2008)

Es macht doch keinen sinn-.-
Es lief alles nach tbc mit guten grafiksettings auf diesem rechner.
Iwann gab es diese Einbrücke. Jetzt rechner neu aufgesetzt und es ist immmer noch so.
Und iwas sei recht günstig, ich bin pleite.konto leer kein geld mehr da.
Führerschein war teuer.


----------



## maselevic (15. Juni 2008)

mach mal alles addons aus die du hast weil einige addons können die leistung recht stark runter ziehen


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (16. Juni 2008)

Jo ich denk ma auch das es eher daran liegt das du noch andere programem nebenbei laufen hats...( vlt icq oder irgend ein Saug programm...kp will jezt aber auch keine anschuldugung machen wegen dem Saugprgramm....)....

und manch ma hilft es auch XP zu löschen und neu aufzuspieln...


----------



## agamja (16. Juni 2008)

da er erst sein system neuaufgesetzt hat ist die obrige antwort sehr sinnfrei

1gb ra, reicht auch habe ich auch nur


und vorher lief sein wow auch super und dann kamen plötzlich aus uns allen anscheinend unbekannten gründen diese verschlechterung, worauf er sein system neuaufgestzt hat....

naja ne idee von mir.....
ähm kp^^

hoffe es läuft bald wieder 

lg agamja


----------



## DreiHaare (16. Juni 2008)

MarsupilamYH schrieb:


> Es macht doch keinen sinn-.-
> Es lief alles nach tbc mit guten grafiksettings auf diesem rechner.
> Iwann gab es diese Einbrücke. Jetzt rechner neu aufgesetzt und es ist immmer noch so.
> Und iwas sei recht günstig, ich bin pleite.konto leer kein geld mehr da.
> Führerschein war teuer.



Die "Probleme" kamen mit Patch 2.4...haben das etwa schon alle vergessen? Auf manchen Rechnern kam es plötzlich zu diesen Einbrüchen.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Juni 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Die "Probleme" kamen mit Patch 2.4...haben das etwa schon alle vergessen? Auf manchen Rechnern kam es plötzlich zu diesen Einbrüchen.



Bei mir ist WoW stellenweise auch deutlich langsamer geworden, und das hängt ziemlich sicher mit der Optimierung für Mehrkernprozessoren zusammen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. Juni 2008)

Also erstmal ein nettes "Hallo" an die Community, da dies mein erster Beitrag hier ist. 
Ich selbst spiele WoW BC mit einem Pentium 4 3GHZ, 1024MB Ram und einer Geforce 7600GT und habe fast überall in der Spielwelt eine Performance, die sich im Bereich von 30- 50 FPS bewegt. Ich habe alles auf höchste Detailstufe gestellt, Auflösung 1280*1024;lediglich in Shattrat,  teilweise dem Tiefensumpf und Marktplatz Sturmwind gibt es FPS Einbrüche - was aber wohl (zumindest im Fall von Shattrat vielen Usern so ergeht).

Insofern ist der Rechner des Threadstellers meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichend. Möglicherweise hat er einen Treiber bei seiner Neuinstallation gewählt, der z.B. die Grafikkarte ausbremst. In Vergangenheit waren nämlich nicht alle Forcewaretreiber wirklich gut

Für den Fall, dass der neueste Forceware installiert wurde: Evtl. mal eine ältere Version verwenden

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (16. Juni 2008)

moin,

ich mach mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung, da hier wirklich ne menge Unsinn gepostet wurde.

Der TE hat folgenden PC:

AMD 3000+ (SoA)
1GB RAM (DDR1 PC400)
6800 LE nVidia (GeForce)
120GB Platte (IDE)
WinXP

Also von der Hardware her sollte die Kiste auf jedenfall ausreichen. Das Betriebssystem, ist laut TE neu aufgesetzt (installiert) und keinerlei Programme die im Hintergrund laufen (Skype, ICQ, o.ä)

Also folgendes, wenn noch nicht durchgeführt bitte tun.

- Win XP : welches Servicepack ist installier ? SP 2 ist "MINIMUM", wenn nicht bitte tun
- Win XP:  bitte alles an Updates installieren was die Herstellerseite hergibt.
- WinXP :  DirectX bitte nicht vergessen, DX 9.0c bitte ebenfalls inst. und aktuell halten.

- System : Chipsatztreiber bitte auch aktuell halten, also die Chipsatztreiber installieren (welches MainBoard hast du ?)
- System : wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, bitte die aktuelle ForceWare nutzen, wenn nicht mal eine Ältere testen, nicht immer ist die neueste die Beste Forceware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Sytsem : Sind Steckkarten für Sound/LAN ect. installiert, bitte auch diese Treiber aktuell halten.

- Bios : Das Mainboardbios ebenfalls aktuell halten
- Bios : Im Bios gugn ob AGP 8x aktiviert ist
- Bios : RAM für Graka auf max. 128 MB stellen

- Temperaturen : Wie warm (Grad °) wird deine CPU beim spielen, nicht das nur der Kühler verdreckt ist oder die Wärmeleitpaste am Ende.
Der 3000+ sollte maximal bei 45° liegen +-5° , ab 60° machen die Dinger Rechenfehler !
:: gutes Tool zum prüfen ist "Speedfan 4.34", mal googeln und installieren !

Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen, und die Leute die hier zum Kauf von "*Neuteilen*" raten, ganz ehrlich "*Ihr hab keine Ahnung*", btw: Etwas mehr RAM ist nicht so ganz verkehrt, aber es ging ja vorher auch mit 1GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


Ok, ich hoffe ich hab an alles gedacht.

gruss
poTTo


----------



## MarsupilamYH (16. Juni 2008)

Hey vielen dank für die (endlich) sinvollen antworten.
SP2 ist installiert,directx aktuell.
Ich werd mal nach den updates schauen.

Was meinst mit Chipsatztreiber? Habn Asus A8V als mobo.
Forceware ist aktuell, ich schau nahcm spiel mal anch ner alten version.
Lan und sound sind Onboard, da hab ich die installiert, die auf der cd damals mitgeliefert warn...

Bios update hab ich garkeine ahnugn von -.-
der rest ist so eingestellt.

Und warm wird da nischt^^ hab im sommer immer n venti vorm rechner stehen deswegen bleiben die temperaturen meist unter 40grad (Everest)


----------



## poTTo (16. Juni 2008)

MarsupilamYH schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was meinst mit Chipsatztreiber? Habn Asus A8V als mobo.
> Forceware ist aktuell, ich schau nahcm spiel mal anch ner alten version.
> ...


Also dein Asus Board hat einen K8T800 Pro Chipsatz, der ist von VIA. Daher mal den aktuellestes VIA Treiber dür K8T800 besorgen,...

--> Download VIA Treiber

Die aktuellste Bios Version für A8V ist die Revision "*0229*", daher schau mal beim Booten wenn CPU & Ramm aufgezählt werden welche Rev. Nr da steht.

Ansonsten hier mal aufn link klicken und das besagte Board angeben. Vom A8V gibts auch noch 4 versch. Versionen.


http://support.asus.com/download/download....SLanguage=de-de


gruss


----------

